# sony hdtv turning off!!



## jebc66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello....my sony 60" hdtv (kdf-60wf655) will only stay on for 30 seconds...then sound and pic turn off...only to come back on and repeat the process over again. Any ideas? Also...the green light blinks while set is off...thank you


----------



## davisesq212 (May 4, 2009)

Did you solve this problem? I am having a very similar issue now.


----------

